

WebSharper - Write F# and Run JavaScript - DanielBMarkham
http://www.intellifactory.com/blogs/anton.tayanovskyy/2009/12/8/WebSharper---Write-F!sharp!-and-Run-JavaScript.article

======
pohl
Very much like the design tradeoffs Google chose for GWT - with the promise of
reducing bugs through static, compile-time type checking. They require an
ASP.NET back-end, though, while GWT is independent of the back-end. F# is a
much more interesting source language, though.

This reminded me to go check up on Volta, which had promise of bringing this
style of development to the .NET world. From the wikipedia page, it
disappeared a little over a year ago, however.

